# Mrs Parker



## Rick Wade (Jun 13, 2006)

At 7:30 P.M. 13 June Mrs Parker Passed away.  She was a loving a nd devoted wife to Ed Parker who stood by him through thick and thin and a great mother.  Rest in peace Mrs. Parker.

Aloha and mahalo nui loa

Rick English


----------



## stickarts (Jun 13, 2006)

.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2006)

.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 13, 2006)

Aloha, Mrs. Parker. Dance in the glory of a new-found youth, and nestle in your companions arms again.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 13, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Brother John (Jun 13, 2006)

condolences to the Parker family!





Your Brother
John


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jun 13, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 13, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 13, 2006)

....


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 13, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Roland (Jun 13, 2006)

Our thoughts are with Edmund and his family at this time.

A. Paul Dawdy


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jun 13, 2006)

.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 13, 2006)

.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 13, 2006)

.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 13, 2006)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 13, 2006)

.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 13, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2006)

. :asian: 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 14, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 14, 2006)

Mrs PArker it was a pleasure to meet you talk with you and enjoy your company. NOw you are back with your husband and happy days are here again for you.

Aloha


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 14, 2006)

I won't forget the time I have spent with her. She made me feel quite comfortable as a guest in her home.
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 14, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## DutchKenpo (Jun 16, 2006)

My sincere condolences.


----------



## searcher (Jul 25, 2006)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 25, 2006)

.


----------



## Shodan (Jul 25, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 25, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## pstarr (Jul 25, 2006)

. :asian:


----------

